# Fishing On My Day Off!



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Despite the fact I have a cold, I have been planning to go fishing at Pyramid Lake (home of the world record Lahontan cutthroat trout!) this week for a while. It was a nice day, not too cold. I kept the streak alive, in other words I have caught one fish on my last four trips here, but that's better than none.

Funny thing happened. There was this crow hanging out as I was getting ready. It seem pretty interested in my stuff. I didn't think it would actually get into the bed of my truck, so I left things kind of strewn about. Anyway, I get the wind knot of all wind knots in my leader and cut it loose and walk back to the truck and no spool of line and a couple of my reels are out of my real bag. There is also bird droppings! Damn crow did get in there an went through my stuff. I found the line in the sand a few feet away all, the box all torn up. Stupid bird!!!

Anyway, a couple of pictures:

http://nakedliberty.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/img_2075.jpg

http://nakedliberty.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/fishy.jpg

That's about 18 inches, in other words a small one! they catch 10 - 14 pounders here every week!


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice catch! I miss fishing, I'm a newb at it but its great way to spend my weekend. never have caught anything good yet..lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks like you had a grood time to me, regardless of what you caught!

Boat + water + cigars = Good time!!!:razz:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharin the pic Dan

That looks like a fun fish:thumb: especially on your #2 flyrod :woohoo:


.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day out, a perfect way to spend the day off i reckon.

what was the cigar you were smoking?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

That sounds like a fun day! Beautiful fish too!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice Dan, I'll take an 18 in trout any day!


----------



## texas fish (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice fish I don't get to fish fresh water much but I fish in the bays all the time Texas Parks and Wildlife is trying to make it impossible to make a living at fishing any more. :ban:


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like a great day off Dan. I caught a couple of bass the other day, gotta love fishin.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

A day off from work, fishing & smoking cigars is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like alot of fun. Thanks for the pics. Would be happy any day with that fish.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Very, very nice fish!! 

I would love to take a day off and go fishing. I will definitely have to once my son gets old enough for me to teach him what I know (not the most since my dad was never around, when I say never I mean over 20 years when I was a child). I plan to break that cycle and do some good ol' fashioned fishing.

I never had anyone to teach me how to hunt so I would love to try that some day.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice catch, sounds like a great way to spend a day. I really need to learn how to properly fish so I can go out with friends and sit on chill out with a cigar. I haven't done that in ages, just chill out.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Boat + water + cigars = Good time!!!:razz:


No boat, we fish off ladders. Here's mine:

It was a Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Just wasn't the same when you have a cold.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice... I assume those were caught on flyrods?

I love flyfishing... having spent a lot of time on the Big Horn, Yellowstone rivers in Montana and the Snake in Wyoming...

I've done some fly fishing in Florida for bass and panfish, but haven't made it to the intercoastal yet for bigger gamefish.

I like the ladder setup... LOL! Great idea.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Qball said:


> Nice... I assume those were caught on flyrods?
> 
> I love flyfishing... having spent a lot of time on the Big Horn, Yellowstone rivers in Montana and the Snake in Wyoming...
> 
> ...


Ya, on a fly rod. Pretty specialized set up. A 9 weight with full sink shooting head. Pyramid has a pretty steep drop off. The idea is to go out as deep as you can, climb up the ladder to keep dry and warm, and cast past the drop off and strip you fly along the bottom. Good times!!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ladder fishing thats awesome


----------



## WannabeCigarAficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking forward to doing the same on the florida flats in a few weeks


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Damm winter, can wait to take my #5 flyrod on the river!! never think to use ladder to fish, that awesome!!


----------

